# Looking for Breeder in Northern IL or Southern WI



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Forgive me, I'm new, and I'm sure this isn't the first time someone's asked, but I'm not navigating this site very well!

Looking for a reputable breeder within a few hour radius of Chicago. I've done some searching online but it's so hard to tell! 

We're looking for a family pet who can join us at our kids' soccer games, go for walks, play, etc. 

Any recommendations? Thanks in advance, everyone! Can't wait to pay it forward on this someday!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! There is a ton of useful information here, it just takes a while to get accustomed to the layout and of course, then it takes time to read through things. I recommend starting a notebook to keep track of things you find helpful or interesting. There is a search feature at the top right hand corner of this page and it will bring up all the previous threads on any subject you enter - and I promise you can't come up with anything that hasn't been covered here before. Enter a term like "Reputable Breeder Wisconsin" Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - Search Results for Wisconsin Breeders or "Illinois Breeder" or "help my puppy is driving me crazy" or "landshark" and you can read up on suggestions. You are lucky to in an area that has a lot of terrific Golden breeders within a day's drive and I hope you will do your research and find a good one. Have you read our stickies on the subject? Have you been to the National club website to read up on health issues and how to contact the puppy referral people in local Golden clubs? www.grca.org is a wonderful resource. The more time you spend education yourself, the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by a less than ideal breeder. https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/where-to-find-a-golden/grca-puppy-referral/

You will want to be able to give a breeder specifics about how you intend to train your puppy and what kind of dog experience you have, how old your children are etc. Anyone who isn't asking you those questions is giving you a red flag that they may not be the best place to get a puppy. Not sure how much reading you've done about Goldens, they are wonderful family dogs for people who plan to spend the first couple years of ownership making the training and exercising of the dog a top priority in their lives. Not always easy when you have children and busy schedules. Do you have a training club where you can take puppy classes? Are you aware that leash walks aren't really enough exercise for young Goldens? They need aerobic exercise on a regular/almost daily basis or they will drive you nuts. Sort of like having a toddler - you can't expect to sit and relax on the couch and watch t.v. or read unless you have a plan in place for managing the dog, they don't go lay quietly under the kitchen table and wait for something to happen - they make it up.  They will not be the kind of dog you can send out into the backyard to play with kids for the first few years and they will dig if they're left unattended. Hopefully you knew all of this, I just always figure it bears mentioning whenever we have a person mention a puppy and kids and not mention the amount of consistent training that it takes to make them good family dogs.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks so much for the details! And yep - I think we have a good idea of what we're getting into... I've been imaging a return to when my kids were both toddlers.  We're looking forward to the adventure! This is such great info. I've been digging around on the site today... who knew there were so many things to consider when selecting a breeder? It's like learning a different language!

Appreciate the help - I'm sure this is NOT my last post looking for it, but one of many to come (including the "my golden is driving me crazy" post).


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

You will find that you will research your puppy more before you commit than you did your spouse! There are some great breeders and people with vast knowledge that are willing to share with you on this site. Good luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ask about clearances and why they are breeding a particular litter, what they hope for with the puppies each time you talk to somebody, no matter where you get the referral from. You have to do your own due diligence on these. Ask how the puppies are raised, in the house and for how long? How they socialize the puppies and if they make sure the litter will meet children and go on car rides etc.

Golden Retriever ? Waukesha Kennel Club

Cheerio Golden Retrievers 

and Technique Golden Retrievers would be places I would check. (I have a couple friends with puppies out of a Technique girl and they have lovely temperaments)

Technique Golden Retrievers - Waukesha Wisconsin

MVP Most Valuable Pet - Golden Retrievers - Home Page

Home

Something to think about is that most of the good hobby breeders will know each other because they compete and network to help each other out with ideas for a good sire for a litter etc. They will know who is planning a litter and if you find a breeder you like you can ask them for a referral to someone they respect if they don't have a puppy planned on the time frame you're hoping for. It's a very small world, don't be afraid to ask for assistance and let them know you want to learn.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for all of this info, guys! I see a new stream of business for you: golden buying advisor.  I'm off to research... I feel so "armed" now!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

emzie said:


> Thanks for all of this info, guys! I see a new stream of business for you: golden buying advisor.  I'm off to research... I feel so "armed" now!



You're welcome. Anytime someone cares enough to invest time and research into making good decisions on what is hopefully going to be a 12 year commitment to a dog, we want to help you find a breeder you can feel good about and a puppy who will hopefully live a long, healthy, happy life with you. Let us hear how it goes, we can help verify clearances also if you have the registered names of the dogs. Good luck


----------



## sarah_walker (Nov 26, 2016)

Also new here and am looking for a breeder in the same region. I've found two who seem nice and knowledgeable, but what do I know...??!?! 

Anyone have thoughts on Forever Goldens or ShorLine?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Shor'line dogs are gorgeous with equally gorgeous temperaments. Multi-talented dogs shown in many different events from conformation to obedience, to field, to tracking, to agility and more. Most seem to have pretty good longevity too. Never dealt with Forever, but they look good too. I checked out a couple of their dogs on k9data and they appear to be doing clearances, plus they obviously compete in conformation which is also a good sign because it means they are out their proving their dogs.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Forever Goldens is definitely one to keep on the list. Nice dogs and nice people.

Another one to consider is: Sun Golden - Golden Retrievers

Sharon and Mike Long.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks! Anyone out there familiar with Dichi? I've seen a lot of positive posts on this forum about them, but seem to be having trouble communicating. I've had a few questions and have basically been told to wait for our on site visit. I was also a little surprised that we had to put the deposit down before scheduling the visit... I'm thinking they must be doing something right to have the reputation they have, but am just not finding them very "accessible." Do I just need to retrain my brain on how this process works?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I've heard really good things about Dichi, but have never contacted them myself so I'm no help there. What I can tell you though, is that feeling comfortable with the breeder you choose is just as important as clearances and making sure all that important stuff is covered. If you're not comfortable with placing a deposit before having an on-site meeting, or if you don't feel that they're accessible to you, then please do yourself a favor and find a new breeder. (of course this is not to say that they are not good breeders, from what I've heard, they are. they may just not be the best fit for your family). Breeders are not a "one size fits all" type of thing - where one person clicks with a breeder, someone else may not.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with Breezewood Kennels? they seem nice on "paper..." clearances check out on OFA and the breeder seems knowledgable, but it's so hard to know for sure!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

They look like the are very conscientious about health testing, though I was never able to track down who Drummer is. If the price is reasonable they might be a good option. We need more breeders, breeding health tested pet Goldens at an affordable price. If they are in the $1000-$1400 they would IMHO be priced well for the value. If they are more than that then I would be hesitant since a puppy from parents with more health testing and accomplishments would be in that range.

So the upside is...
Health testing looks to be complete for the basics. 

The dogs look to have good breed type and I find them rather pretty.

Some things to consider...
This set up with most or all the co-owned dogs living with others while not whelping puppies, along with mostly breeding to their own dogs is a set up for max profit and not necessarily for making great breeding decisions. I would be asking why these particular dogs are being paired. 

They don't really seem to compete in any venue on a consistent basis. I see some dabbling from time to time but none of their own dogs seem to have a competitive title of any kind. So, I would ask what their goals are for their line.

Lots of litters. There is not anything wrong with producing puppies for profit but with more than one litter at a time, asking about the number of caregivers and how they handle socializing a large number of puppies would be on my list.

Finally, again price versus value offered. I would not expect to pay top dollar for these puppies. Their certainly is value in the health testing and the pedigrees do have some very nice dogs in them. You just should not pay the same for these puppies as from parents that have proven themselves in competition.

If you are looking at a Drummer puppy you will want to get his registered name so you can verify his certifications but with the solid pattern of certifications here, I expect you will find them in order. But, I say check no matter who you are considering. 

I no nothing of the people personally but one of our members, Hotel4Dogs looks like she has dealt with them so hopefully she can speak more to that aspect.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I agree on the priciing- they don't do anything w their dogs, and don't appear to have done anything but breed since she was a Junior showing in obedience... which does not give much CE knowledge to their resume. It looks like there are photos of her showing a bitch in a class w no competition too. But they don't seem to be 'involved' aside from breeding (don't get me wrong, I think we need more breeders who do clearances but I do think pricing should not be equiv. to a breeder who's out titling and working and improving their girls because they know what improvements they need). I think if they are in the 2k ballpark they are overpriced for the area they are living in. But I do think I found Drummer- I noticed on her FB page she'd tagged Pat Janes and couldn't imagine them being buddies- so put in k9data 'drummer' and 'Janes' and sure enough - she owns a Drummer:
Pedigree: CH Sundowns Lil' Drummer Boy

Hurricane - former stud dog owned by them- only had prelims. Just an aside.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

LJack and Prism Goldens, thank you both so much for this advice. So incredibly insightful! I can't believe what a great resource this site is turning out to be. I can't wait for the future when I can pay it forward to another "newbie!"


----------



## Cecily (Jul 21, 2017)

*Looking for a breeder in Northern IL or Southern WI*



emzie said:


> LJack and Prism Goldens, thank you both so much for this advice. So incredibly insightful! I can't believe what a great resource this site is turning out to be. I can't wait for the future when I can pay it forward to another "newbie!"


Emzie- Did you find your Pup? Im in Northern Il. (Fort Sheridan/Highland Park) and looking for same.


----------



## metach (Feb 17, 2018)

Any updates or recs on this thread? My situation is identical to original poster's! Thanks


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Try Doolin Acres Kennel - Home. They are located on the Wisconsin/Illinois border.

Mac is very reputable and does all required health testing. His current dogs are European style and Cali, his female, is his personal gun dog.


----------



## metach (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you! I don't see any breeder info (just kennel) but I might contact them - thanks again!


----------

